

This weekend project someone wants to buy at $10,000 bucks - tonytonyjan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/facebook-album-downloader/jcheapnmfbmcccnbjhhkmleoiljgpmkl

======
jyothepro
I did an iOS app that does something similar
[http://albumsyncer.jyothepro.com/](http://albumsyncer.jyothepro.com/) but not
enough users :(

------
tijs
Sell for $16.000. Go build something else. Repeat.

~~~
markdown
FYI that figure is $16 in most parts of the world. Use a comma ($16,000) for
international audiences.

~~~
jdotjdot
Actually, it's split pretty evenly. See this map.[1]

The main difference is that the English-speaking world mainly uses the comma,
and HN is generally an English-language board.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:20130228DecimalSeparator.s...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:20130228DecimalSeparator.svg)

~~~
pc86
That’s not accurate. If you look at the article that image is used in[0],
you’ll see that while only 24% of the world’s population uses a comma, 60%
uses a full stop. So while yes, it’s pretty much ubiquitous in Europe,
worldwide 2.5x more people use the full stop.

Luckily, grouping by 3 digits and typically only displaying 2 decimal places
makes it easy to determine the intended number based on context.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark)

~~~
jdotjdot
I would argue that percentage of population that uses one versus the other is
not the best metric here to determine worldwide use, but rather geographic
dispersion or likelihood of use in a random international communication. The
parent comments were discussing the appropriateness of the comma/period as
decimal on HN, as a forum of generally international interest. As such, sheer
percentage of users is not as relevant as the accepted usage in an
international or intercultural context. We end up being in agreement over the
outcome, but disagree on the standard for measurement.

Example of why percentage population doesn't work: 14% of the world speaks
Chinese natively by one estimate, the most of any language. [1] Does that mean
that Chinese punctuation or syntactic standards are more likely to be used
worldwide?

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_native_speakers)

~~~
pc86
I like your Chinese example because it made me think about the root question,
but I think there’s an important distinction to be made in that while only a
_plurality_ of people speak Chinese natively (and a small one at that, less
that 1 of every 5 people), a _majority_ of people use the full stop decimal
notation (and a decently large one at that, 3 of every 5).

If you pick a language at random, it is more likely to not be Chinese than it
is to be Chinese, but it is more likely to be Chinese than any other single
language. However, if you pick a notation at random it is both more likely to
be full stop than any other notation as well as more likely to be full stop
than any other specific notation (I believe the chart only showed three
examples). I didn’t take the time to look into it but it also appears that
weighting each country equally (e.g. Luxembourg = China for probability’s
sake) would shift the balance in favor of comma notation, which may belie more
cultural or regional significance than simply focusing on the population
percentage.

------
danielweber
Could I please get some context?

~~~
alixaxel
I think the submission itself is an attempt to sell it for 10k.

------
alixaxel
Who wants to buy that?

~~~
ozi
Probably an adware company who wants a browser plugin that is appealing to
"the masses."

